# Group Buy on Well Done HID kit



## ChunkyCkn (Mar 16, 2004)

We need a few more memebers to sign up before we can get this GB rolling. Anyone else interested?

Info here:
http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/524266-Special-HID-for-Audi-A3-(safe-for-wiper-motors)


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

ChunkyCkn said:


> We need a few more memebers to sign up before we can get this GB rolling. Anyone else interested?
> 
> Info here:
> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/524266-Special-HID-for-Audi-A3-(safe-for-wiper-motors)


I have this kit on my car, Dani from Well done is amazing. Really broke it down to me on how this is superior to the other kits plus it doesn't blow your wiper motor.


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

I have been trying to get some of these myself. I am listed on a GB thread on Audizine, but would be willing to join on here; just want one of these kits!


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

toastedzen said:


> I have been trying to get some of these myself. I am listed on a GB thread on Audizine, but would be willing to join on here; just want one of these kits!


In Audizine there are about 12 people interested.

if you agree we can put the list here also & keep track of both forums.

Feel free to leave here any question about the HID, the wiper problem or how to fix them once they are already broken.

I´ll check the forum & reply to you asap.



*GROUP BUY List:*

1. muzzty (audizine)
2. BeeFam (audizine)
3. chunkyckn (audizine)
4. toastedzen (audizine)
5. Rom (audi-sport)
6. Sidhu88 (audi-sport)
7. zaf786 (audi-sport)
8. bello sline (audisport-iberica) - A38P HID kit
9. javitoA3 (audisport-iberica) - A3 HID Headlights
10. dani_8 (audizine) - OEM HID kit
11. Finder (audizine) - 
12. inandoutmetalar (audizine) - A38P Facelift HID kit
13.
14.
15.


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

*GROUP BUY PRICE:*

*- Wiper motor FIX* --> *45€*
www.welldonehid.com/en/Audi-A3-Wiper-Motor-Repair

*- A38P HID --> 129€*
www.welldonehid.com/en/HID-A38P

*- A38P Facelift HID* *--> 148€*
http://www.welldonehid.com/en/HID-H7-A38P-facelift
(09-12 / for original halogen headlight or H7 DEPO Dayline)

*- OEM HID --> 170€*
www.welldonehid.com/en/HID-OEM

*- Full HID Headlights (Plug & Play) --> 333€*
www.welldonehid.com/en/HID-Headlights-Audi-A3

*- Full Bixenon LED Headlights --> 719€*
www.welldonehid.com/en/Hella-Bixenon-LED-Headlight






















********************************************
*MORE INFORMATION:*

- Wiper motor FIX:
http://hidwelldone.wordpress.com/2013/01/22/wiper-motor-fix-for-audi-a3-55e/

- A38P (2003-2009)
http://hidwelldone.wordpress.com/2011/03/13/hid-for-audi-a3-8p-2003/

- OEM HID
http://hidwelldone.wordpress.com/2013/01/11/new-oem-hid-kit-compatible-with-audi-a3-8p/


----------



## dooky (Jul 30, 2010)

*Great kit*

Hi guys. Just want to vouch for the Welldone HID kit for my 2006 A3. I was the first customer in North America to utilize the H11 kit as S-Lines and European models run H7 bulbs. I installed the kit 2 years ago and it's running strong with no issues whatsoever. You can trust Daniel and the quality of this kit. So, far I'm a happy camper. I'm sure others will be too.


----------



## BeeFam (Jan 26, 2013)

dooky said:


> Hi guys. Just want to vouch for the Welldone HID kit for my 2006 A3. I was the first customer in North America to utilize the H11 kit as S-Lines and European models run H7 bulbs. I installed the kit 2 years ago and it's running strong with no issues whatsoever. You can trust Daniel and the quality of this kit. So, far I'm a happy camper. I'm sure others will be too.


Thanks for the feedback. I've been looking for Daniel to throw this all together.


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

I am unable to enter the Audizine thread. It worked in the past but now it seems as if the thread has been deleted. I have a message there from Daniel and a short email as well. 

I am still in the middle of my lighting mod so I am very eager to complete this buy.


----------



## sfdxsm (Feb 18, 2012)

toastedzen said:


> I am unable to enter the Audizine thread. It worked in the past but now it seems as if the thread has been deleted. I have a message there from Daniel and a short email as well.
> 
> I am still in the middle of my lighting mod so I am very eager to complete this buy.


Same. Says do not have permissions to view.


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

toastedzen said:


> I am unable to enter the Audizine thread. It worked in the past but now it seems as if the thread has been deleted. I have a message there from Daniel and a short email as well.
> 
> I am still in the middle of my lighting mod so I am very eager to complete this buy.


Yes... seems like they deleted the post.

We can keep with the GB here then.


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

how much will the kit cost with the group buy? does this mess with ur headlight controle module? I had a set of HIDs and it screwed over my headlight controle module so i took them out and now getting the module replaced under warranty....


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I am interested - if they can be specified with whatever bulb type you want.


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

JRutter said:


> I am interested - if they can be specified with whatever bulb type you want.


Sure, you can chose H1, H7, H9, H11, D2S bulbs

Which one are you interested in?

And what HID?
- A38P (2003-2008)
- A38P Facelift (2009-2012)
- OEM (with Valeo Ballast)


*GROUP BUY List:*

1. muzzty (audizine)
2. BeeFam (audizine)
3. chunkyckn (audizine)
4. toastedzen (audizine)
5. Rom (audi-sport)
6. Sidhu88 (audi-sport)
7. zaf786 (audi-sport)
8. bello sline (audisport-iberica) - A38P HID kit
9. javitoA3 (audisport-iberica) - A3 HID Headlights
10. dani_8 (audizine) - OEM HID kit
11. Finder (audizine) - 
12. inandoutmetalar (audizine) - A38P Facelift HID kit
13. JRutter (vortex)
14.
15.


----------



## BeeFam (Jan 26, 2013)

I will take: A38P kit, 35W 6000K w/ H1 bulbs please.

ToastedZen and I will have our kits shipped together.


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

BeeFam said:


> I will take: A38P kit, 35W 6000K w/ H1 bulbs please.
> 
> ToastedZen and I will have our kits shipped together.



*GROUP BUY List:*

1. muzzty (audizine)
2. BeeFam (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H1 6000ºk
3. chunkyckn (audizine)
4. toastedzen (audizine)
5. Rom (audi-sport)
6. Sidhu88 (audi-sport)
7. zaf786 (audi-sport)
8. bello sline (audisport-iberica) - A38P HID kit
9. javitoA3 (audisport-iberica) - A3 HID Headlights
10. dani_8 (audizine) - OEM HID kit
11. Finder (audizine) - 
12. inandoutmetalar (audizine) - A38P Facelift HID kit
13. JRutter (vortex) - A38P HID kit / D2S 6000ºk
14.
15.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

welldonehid said:


> Sure, you can chose H1, H7, H9, H11, D2S bulbs
> 
> Which one are you interested in?
> 
> ...


D2S for me, for aftermarket Sonar housings to go into 2007 A38P that came with halogens.

Thanks!


----------



## P0299 (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm in Germany, what's my price shipped to either a German physical address or an American APO address? I've got a 2006 A3 with stock halogens right now. (looking to replace low beams).


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

P0299 said:


> I'm in Germany, what's my price shipped to either a German physical address or an American APO address? I've got a 2006 A3 with stock halogens right now. (looking to replace low beams).


The shipping cost to Germany (or anywhere in Europe) is 6.99€

To United States (Worldwide) is 15€


The price depends on the HID kit you want.

We have 2 different models for your Audi A3 Pre-Facelift (2003-2008)

- A38P HID --> 129€
www.welldonehid.com/en/HID-A38P

- OEM HID --> 170€
www.welldonehid.com/en/HID-OEM



Also we have the Xenon headlights Plug & Play.

- Projector HID Headlights --> 450€ on GB
www.welldonehid.com/en/HID-Headlights-Audi-A3


----------



## dani_8 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Kit hid oem*

Buenas Dani, 

Quisiera saber un plazo aproximado de entrega de los kits por favor.

También saber cuando hay que elegir el las bombillas.

Animaros que WELL DONE tiene muchas referencias positivas.

Saludos


----------



## Jon TDI (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi I've just signed up to this forum after being in contact with Daniel.
I'm wanting to join the GB to install the Well Done kit into my 2008 Volvo V50.

I've had 2 wiper motors blow in my previous car (Seat Leon Mk2) so don't want it to happen again!

I am currently building a pair of D2S retrofit projector headlights with Philips bulbs. My question is- will this work with OEM Philips D2S bulbs?


----------



## audimxboy (Apr 4, 2013)

*I also join to the list!*



welldonehid said:


> Sure, you can chose H1, H7, H9, H11, D2S bulbs
> 
> Which one are you interested in?
> 
> ...


Hi Daniel, 

i'm Omar from Mexico City. I want to be part of the group buy list.
14. audimxboy (vortex) - OEM HID Kit H7 bulbs (for an A3 Sportback 2009)


----------



## Jon TDI (Apr 4, 2013)

*GROUP BUY List:*

1. muzzty (audizine)
2. BeeFam (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H1 6000ºk
3. chunkyckn (audizine)
4. toastedzen (audizine)
5. Rom (audi-sport)
6. Sidhu88 (audi-sport)
7. zaf786 (audi-sport)
8. bello sline (audisport-iberica) - A38P HID kit
9. javitoA3 (audisport-iberica) - A3 HID Headlights
10. dani_8 (audizine) - OEM HID kit
11. Finder (audizine) - 
12. inandoutmetalar (audizine) - A38P Facelift HID kit
13. JRutter (vortex) - A38P HID kit / D2S 6000ºk
14. audimxboy (vortex) - OEM HID Kit H7 bulbs (for an A3 Sportback 2009)
15. Jon TDI (vortex) - A38P HID kit / D2S 4300k

I think we have our 15!


----------



## FinderRO (Sep 17, 2012)

welldonehid said:


> *GROUP BUY List:*
> 
> ....
> 11. Finder (audizine) -
> ...


Hi Dani, I'm on this forum as well. Just slightly different username


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

FinderRO said:


> Hi Dani, I'm on this forum as well. Just slightly different username


OK! 

*GROUP BUY List:*

1. muzzty (audizine)
2. BeeFam (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H1 6000ºk
3. chunkyckn (audizine)
4. toastedzen (audizine)
5. Rom (audi-sport)
6. Sidhu88 (audi-sport)
7. zaf786 (audi-sport)
8. bello sline (audisport-iberica) - A38P HID kit
9. javitoA3 (audisport-iberica) - A3 HID Headlights
10. dani_8 (audizine) - OEM HID kit
11. FinderRO (vortex) - 
12. inandoutmetalar (audizine) - A38P Facelift HID kit
13. JRutter (vortex) - A38P HID kit / D2S 6000ºk
14. audimxboy (vortex) - OEM HID Kit H7 bulbs (for an A3 Sportback 2009)
15. Jon TDI (vortex) - A38P HID kit / D2S 4300k
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


We will close the Group Buy in 1 week aprox.
I will create coupon codes for each HID so you can get the discount on the website.


Please, tell me what bulbs & HID do you need.

If you have any question feel free to ask.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

You guys are going to love these kits, still get compliments with mine.


----------



## audimxboy (Apr 4, 2013)

*Group buy list*

....
14. audimxboy (vortex) - *OEM HID Kit H7 bulbs 6000k* (for an A3 Sportback 2009)
....


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

audimxboy said:


> ....
> 14. audimxboy (vortex) - *OEM HID Kit H7 bulbs 6000k* (for an A3 Sportback 2009)
> ....


Updated.

Thanks for posting your experience with the kit A3Performance! 


*GROUP BUY List:*

1. muzzty (audizine)
2. BeeFam (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H1 6000ºk
3. chunkyckn (audizine)
4. toastedzen (audizine)
5. Rom (audi-sport)
6. Sidhu88 (audi-sport)
7. zaf786 (audi-sport)
8. bello sline (audisport-iberica) - A38P HID kit
9. javitoA3 (audisport-iberica) - A3 HID Headlights
10. dani_8 (audizine) - OEM HID kit
11. FinderRO (vortex) - 
12. inandoutmetalar (audizine) - A38P Facelift HID kit
13. JRutter (vortex) - A38P HID kit / D2S 6000ºk
14. audimxboy (vortex) - OEM HID / H7 6000k (A3 2009)
15. Jon TDI (vortex) - A38P HID kit / D2S 4300k
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

welldonehid said:


> 4. toastedzen (audizine)


*Non-OEM HID kit H7 6000k*

Looks like the Audizine thread was deleted. Glad this one is still working. I really need to finish my lights! Desperately!


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

toastedzen said:


> *Non-OEM HID kit H7 6000k*
> 
> Looks like the Audizine thread was deleted. Glad this one is still working. I really need to finish my lights! Desperately!


Updated! 


*GROUP BUY List:*

1. muzzty (audizine)
2. BeeFam (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H1 6000ºk
3. chunkyckn (audizine)
4. toastedzen (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H7 6000ºk
5. Rom (audi-sport)
6. Sidhu88 (audi-sport)
7. zaf786 (audi-sport)
8. bello sline (audisport-iberica) - A38P HID kit
9. javitoA3 (audisport-iberica) - A3 HID Headlights
10. dani_8 (audizine) - OEM HID kit
11. FinderRO (vortex) - 
12. inandoutmetalar (audizine) - A38P Facelift HID kit
13. JRutter (vortex) - A38P HID kit / D2S 6000ºk
14. audimxboy (vortex) - OEM HID / H7 6000k (A3 2009)
15. Jon TDI (vortex) - A38P HID kit / D2S 4300k
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


Anyone else?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Is the 4300 degree factory white? If so, that is what I would prefer. Thanks.


----------



## BeeFam (Jan 26, 2013)

I would like to change my order to match ToastedZen's. I would like exactly what he has.

A38P HID kit / H7 6000ºk

Thanks!


----------



## dani_8 (Apr 1, 2013)

I would like a KIT OEM 4300K (IS like a OEM audi???)


----------



## dani_8 (Apr 1, 2013)

4300k h7


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

JRutter said:


> Is the 4300 degree factory white? If so, that is what I would prefer. Thanks.





dani_8 said:


> I would like a KIT OEM 4300K (IS like a OEM audi???)


4300 is the same as the OEM lamps. It's basically an uncoated lamp, it's the natural color of the light from the xenon arc. It also typically has the most light output, even though the 5000K and 6000K might appear brighter, it is usually only because the light has a hue to it that makes it more noticeable. This is achieved by putting a coating on the lamp that reduces light output somewhat. The only exception to this that I know of are the Osram Xenarc CBI lamps which achieve up to a 5500K without a coating and with no loss of light output. They're also $200 for a set.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

I believe WellDone only sells their A3 kits at 6k temps.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

A3Performance said:


> I believe WellDone only sells their A3 kits at 6k temps.


Ah OK - as long as it isn't "LOOK AT MY TUNER CAR!" blue.


----------



## ChunkyCkn (Mar 16, 2004)

I would take the H1 bulb for a 06 Audi A3 kit.


----------



## Vishio (Nov 1, 2012)

Whats the biggest differences between the bulbs? My HID's are trash and one or the other doesn't turn on half the time. 

whats the recommended packed for pre facelift? I'm not looking to blind anyone...I just wanna see!

and what are these prices USD? including shipping?

Thanks!


----------



## Bruno407 (Apr 11, 2013)

*to join the GB*

Hi,

I would like to join the GB.
I need the A38P HID kit, in 4300K. This afternoon I will take a look at the car because I don't remember the kind of the bulb (H1 or H7).

Have a nice day!!: Wave:


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

Updated!

*GROUP BUY List:*

1. muzzty (audizine)
2. BeeFam (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H7 6000ºk
3. chunkyckn (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H1 6000ºk
4. toastedzen (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H7 6000ºk
5. Rom (audi-sport)
6. Sidhu88 (audi-sport)
7. zaf786 (audi-sport)
8. bello sline (audisport-iberica) - A38P HID kit
9. javitoA3 (audisport-iberica) - A3 HID Headlights
10. dani_8 (audizine) - OEM HID kit / H7 4300ºk
11. FinderRO (vortex) - 
12. inandoutmetalar (audizine) - A38P Facelift HID kit
13. JRutter (vortex) - A38P HID kit / D2S 6000ºk
14. audimxboy (vortex) - OEM HID / H7 6000k (A3 2009)
15. Jon TDI (vortex) - A38P HID kit / D2S 4300k
16. Bruno407 (vortex) - A38P HID kit / xx 4300k
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

JRutter said:


> Is the 4300 degree factory white? If so, that is what I would prefer. Thanks.


The factory color is 4300ºk.
Is white slightly yellowish.

If you are going to fit the bulbs in a projector headlight I´d recommend the 6000ºk, which looks pure white.

6000ºk won't look tuner or blue. Just whiter than OEM. 


We have some 4300k bulbs for the Audi A38P but not all the types are available.
I think H1 & H7 so far.
Let me check with the warehouse & give you the right information.

(We have more 4300ºk bulbs for other HID kits, but the A38P HID uses specific bulbs)




dani_8 said:


> I would like a KIT OEM 4300K (IS like a OEM audi???)


Yes. Same Valeo ballast from the Audi Q7 Bixenon headlights. (usually Made in France) :thumbup:

We just use them with our H1, H7, H9, H11, D2S bulbs




A3Performance said:


> I believe WellDone only sells their A3 kits at 6k temps.


For some bulbs we have now 4300k available, but I think only H1 & H7.


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

Vishio said:


> Whats the biggest differences between the bulbs? My HID's are trash and one or the other doesn't turn on half the time.
> 
> whats the recommended packed for pre facelift? I'm not looking to blind anyone...I just wanna see!
> 
> ...


Hi Vishio,

Seems like you must be having problems with your ballast.
Usually the ballast is the first thing to fail on cheap HID.

For your A3 pre-facelift you have different options:
- A38P HID --> 129€ ( around $168)
www.welldonehid.com/en/HID-A38P

- OEM HID --> 170€ ( around $222)
www.welldonehid.com/en/HID-OEM


With headlight (to avoid any glare):

- Full HID Headlights (Plug & Play) --> 450€ ( around $588)
www.welldonehid.com/en/HID-Headlights-Audi-A3

- You can buy any Angel Eyes / Dayline headlights + HID Kit for Audi A3. 
(this headlights are not legal to fit HID bulbs, but you won´t produce any glare or blind anyone)


The shipping cost for the HID outside Europe is $19

For the Headlights I should check.


----------



## Vishio (Nov 1, 2012)

welldonehid said:


> Hi Vishio,
> 
> Seems like you must be having problems with your ballast.
> Usually the ballast is the first thing to fail on cheap HID.
> ...



Thanks! What's the difference between the H1, H7, H9, D1S AND D2S? I'm just looking for a 6k no silly blue.


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

Vishio said:


> Thanks! What's the difference between the H1, H7, H9, D1S AND D2S? I'm just looking for a 6k no silly blue.


The H1, H7, H9... are the different type of bulbs.

The major difference is the shape of the bulb base.

Some pics for your reference (this are halogen, not Xenon)


----------



## Vishio (Nov 1, 2012)

Ah okay, I'm pretty sure my stock halogens were H11's -- I have no idea what the HID's are that are currently installed. I honestly have no idea which will work....any of them? Help a brotha out!! Win yourself a sale lol.


----------



## Jon TDI (Apr 4, 2013)

welldonehid said:


> We have some 4300k bulbs for the Audi A38P but not all the types are available.
> I think H1 & H7 so far.
> Let me check with the warehouse & give you the right information.
> 
> ...


I am wanting 4300k D2S.
If you don't have the A38P kit in this version, I'll take the OEM kit, if it still doesn't damage the wiper motor.


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

BeeFam said:


> ToastedZen and I will have our kits shipped together.


No ****.



BeeFam said:


> I would like exactly what he has.


Sorry bro, but they don't make the 3.2 Quattro with Open Sky anymore. Ahhh, but you can dream :laugh:



welldonehid said:


> The H1, H7, H9... are the different type of bulbs.
> 
> The major difference is the shape of the bulb base.


I have also heard that there is some difference to the bulb relating to the use in High or Low beam; H7 is a little more efficent than H1, etc. and it has to do with the design of the bulb. 

But yeah, shape is important and especially with aftermarket headlights the shape may be different than the lights you have now, so keep that in mind if you wish to upgrade. 

And on a related note, WHERE ARE MY HID?!


----------



## BeeFam (Jan 26, 2013)

toastedzen said:


> And on a related note, WHERE ARE MY HID?!


Is there an end date set or could those that are interested get there's shipped out now? I only ask because Daniel had mentioned to me before that there was a possibility of processing and sending out orders before the entire GB was over.

Don't label me ungrateful... I just haven't had working wipers for 3 months so I've been anxious to get them going.


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

BeeFam said:


> Is there an end date set or could those that are interested get there's shipped out now? I only ask because Daniel had mentioned to me before that there was a possibility of processing and sending out orders before the entire GB was over.
> 
> Don't label me ungrateful... I just haven't had working wipers for 3 months so I've been anxious to get them going.


Sorry for the delay.

Already created the Coupon Codes to get the discount.

You just need to use use them in the shopping cart before making the payment.


*- AUDI A38P HID*
www.welldonehid.com/en/HID-A38P

**Coupon Code** (-59€)
*GROUPBUY-A38P*


*- AUDI A38P Restyling HID*
www.welldonehid.com/en/HID-H7-A38P-facelift

**Coupon Code** (-59€)
*GROUPBUY-A38P-Re*


*- OEM HID kit* 
www.welldonehid.com/en/HID-OEM

**Coupon Code** (-68€)
*GROUPBUY-OEM*


*- Wiper Motor REPAIR* 
www.welldonehid.com/en/Audi-A3-Wiper-Motor-Repair

**Coupon Code** (-10€)
*GROUPBUY-WIPER-MOTOR*


You can start making your orders & we will ship them asap.


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

toastedzen said:


> I have also heard that there is some difference to the bulb relating to the use in High or Low beam; H7 is a little more efficent than H1, etc. and it has to do with the design of the bulb.
> 
> But yeah, shape is important and especially with aftermarket headlights the shape may be different than the lights you have now, so keep that in mind if you wish to upgrade.
> 
> And on a related note, WHERE ARE MY HID?!


True!

There are small difference between bulbs most people won´t notice.

Some have a faster start up speed. So they can be used as high beam.

H1 has no paint on the front of the bulb, so usually H1 is used on High beam were glare is not a problem.

Other bulbs with a lower start up speed are use for FOG, fog with turn signal, adaptative headlights with extra bulbs for turns...

Also some bulbs are 60-65w (9005, 9006, 9007) instead of 55w (H1, H3, H7...)

But when it comes to HID, all of this halogen base bulbs have equal specs & just different base.


About the HID kits you can start ordering already!


----------



## Jon TDI (Apr 4, 2013)

welldonehid said:


> Sorry for the delay.
> 
> Already created the Coupon Codes to get the discount.
> 
> ...


Great! Just ordered mine!
Gone for the OEM D2S 4300K kit.

Just one question:- what sort of connections are on the input side of the ballast?
I will have to connect to the H7 plug in the headlight.


----------



## fatalex (Jun 2, 2009)

Hello guys,

I am having a 06 A3 with standard halogen headlight.
Just change to aftermarket headlight housing but it said no HID or Xenon.
Will this special HID kid possible to change my halogen to HID 6000K safely?
Thanks


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

fatalex said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am having a 06 A3 with standard halogen headlight.
> Just change to aftermarket headlight housing but it said no HID or Xenon.
> ...


Yes, other clients have our A38P HID installed on the DEPO R8 style headlights.

You will need the A38P Facelift version, since your headlight has a metal adaptor to hold the H7 bulb.


----------



## fatalex (Jun 2, 2009)

Very great info,

I want to know how much it will gonna be for the HID kit, I live in CA, USA?
Do I need to buy the metal adaptor separately?


----------



## BeeFam (Jan 26, 2013)

welldonehid said:


> Yes, other clients have our A38P HID installed on the DEPO R8 style headlights.
> 
> You will need the A38P Facelift version, since your headlight has a metal adaptor to hold the H7 bulb.


Interesting... One last question before I order. If I have a preface lift car and I'm going to use aftermarket head lights I would still order the preface lift kit correct? I might be confused and just want to straighten that out.



fatalex said:


> Very great info,
> 
> I want to know how much it will gonna be for the HID kit, I live in CA, USA?
> Do I need to buy the metal adaptor separately?


15.59 euros for shipping to CA. They're going to lose on shipping actually


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

fatalex said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am having a 06 A3 with standard halogen headlight.
> Just change to aftermarket headlight housing but it said no HID or Xenon.
> ...


Whoa whoa now... If you are planning to put HID's in stock reflector housings you're gonna have a bad time...

The light will not be focused and scattered, blinding other drivers. Not to mention technically illegal.

Edit***

Missed the part about aftermarket headlight housing.


----------



## fatalex (Jun 2, 2009)

Yea, changed to after market light with projector and R8 LEDs, but with No LED and Xenon label on top there.
Just asked it use the same bulb as the factory one, is that H7?

I really hope this great kit can solve the HID problems on A3s


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

fatalex said:


> Yea, changed to after market light with projector and R8 LEDs, but with No LED and Xenon label on top there.
> Just asked it use the same bulb as the factory one, is that H7?
> 
> I really hope this great kit can solve the HID problems on A3s


You got a picture of the headlights and housing end? Might be helpful to figure out what you need to get it converted to HID


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

Fatalex I add you to the Group Buy.

The SONAR R8 Style headlight uses H9 bulbs.
So you should order the A38P with H9.


*GROUP BUY List:*

1. muzzty (audizine)
2. BeeFam (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H7 6000ºk
3. chunkyckn (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H1 6000ºk
4. toastedzen (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H7 6000ºk
5. Rom (audi-sport)
6. Sidhu88 (audi-sport)
7. zaf786 (audi-sport)
8. bello sline (audisport-iberica) - A38P HID kit
9. javitoA3 (audisport-iberica) - A3 HID Headlights
10. dani_8 (audizine) - OEM HID kit / H7 4300ºk
11. FinderRO (vortex) - 
12. inandoutmetalar (audizine) - A38P Facelift HID kit
13. JRutter (vortex) - A38P HID kit / D2S 6000ºk
14. audimxboy (vortex) - OEM HID / H7 6000k (A3 2009)
15. Jon TDI (vortex) - A38P HID kit / D2S 4300k
16. Bruno407 (vortex) - A38P HID kit / xx 4300k
17. fatalex (vortex) - A38P HID kit / H9 
18.
19.
20.



****************************************

*CUPON CODES:*

*- AUDI A38P HID*
www.welldonehid.com/en/HID-A38P

**Coupon Code** (-59€)
*GROUPBUY-A38P*


*- AUDI A38P Restyling HID*
www.welldonehid.com/en/HID-H7-A38P-facelift

**Coupon Code** (-59€)
*GROUPBUY-A38P-Re*


*- OEM HID kit* 
www.welldonehid.com/en/HID-OEM

**Coupon Code** (-68€)
*GROUPBUY-OEM*


*- Wiper Motor REPAIR* 
www.welldonehid.com/en/Audi-A3-Wiper-Motor-Repair

**Coupon Code** (-10€)
*GROUPBUY-WIPER-MOTOR*


----------



## fatalex (Jun 2, 2009)

My Aftermarket Headlight would be the same as this one:

http://turbometal.com/audi-a3-06-08-drl-led-projector-headlights-black-1.html

From there you can see a white label saying no HID or Xenon


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

fatalex said:


> My Aftermarket Headlight would be the same as this one:
> 
> http://turbometal.com/audi-a3-06-08-drl-led-projector-headlights-black-1.html
> 
> From there you can see a white label saying no HID or Xenon



Hi Fatalex,

Then I was wrong.


If you have this headlight:








This headlight are from SONAR & use H9 bulbs (1 bulb for Low & High beam).
No need to use the metal adaptor.

Rick89 has the same H9 headlights with our A38P HID.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5263132-Well-Done-HID-kits



I thought you were talking about this headlight:
This ones are DEPO with H7 bulbs (only 1 for low & high beam)


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you for putting this group buy together, David.


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

We have received the first orders & we will start to ship them asap.

It would be great if you could you confirm who made the order already.
This way I can contact the people missing.


Thanks guys!


----------



## fatalex (Jun 2, 2009)

Hello,

I just confirmed my Taiwan Aftermarket light is using H9 12V 65W bulb.


----------



## BeeFam (Jan 26, 2013)

welldonehid said:


> We have received the first orders & we will start to ship them asap.
> 
> It would be great if you could you confirm who made the order already.
> This way I can contact the people missing.
> ...


I placed my order last night for the facelift HID kit. :thumbup:

Thanks for putting everything together Daniel. I can't wait for my WELL DONE kit!


----------



## Jon TDI (Apr 4, 2013)

welldonehid said:


> We have received the first orders & we will start to ship them asap.
> 
> It would be great if you could you confirm who made the order already.
> This way I can contact the people missing.
> ...


Ordered mine - OEM kit with D2S 4300K bulb type. 

Can you confirm what input connectors the ballast has please? I have a H7 plug in the headlight.


----------



## FinderRO (Sep 17, 2012)

Does anyone know if the OEM kit works with this type of headlight?









Not to be confused with these (which I don't like)









As far as I know the first ones are bi-xenons so I believe they must use a xenon bulb for the high-beam, but I'm not sure. In case this is true, will the Welldone OEM kit work with two HID bulbs per headlight?

My car has halogens now and if I we're to go OEM with the headlights the first ones are the only ones I like.
If I can't get those then I will have to go aftermarket, but I prefer to stay with OEM.

Really need some help here..


----------



## fatalex (Jun 2, 2009)

Ordered mine- HID (A38P) H9 6000K


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

FinderRO said:


> Does anyone know if the OEM kit works with this type of headlight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, the A38P or OEM HID kit will work with both headlights, but it won't be Plug & Play.
You need to find the positive & negative cables inside the headlight to power the ballast.

That's exactly what we do with the Xenon headlight (headlight + our HID).
www.welldonehid.com/en/HID-Headlights-Audi-A3

And once we fit our HID the Xenon headlight becomes Plug & Play. No need to use VAGCOM.



With the Bixenon headlight it won't be Plug & Play because you need:
- Cable Adaptor from 10 to 14 PIN
- Setup with VAGCOM to activate Bixenon

We are trying to offer the full OEM Bixenon Headlight (modified to be Plug & Play) but I can't tell when it will be ready.


----------



## FinderRO (Sep 17, 2012)

So if I get the first picture model I will need that cable adapter (10to14). In this case do I still need to make wire changes inside the headlight?
Where will I find an adapter like that?


----------



## BeeFam (Jan 26, 2013)

My bank account got frozen because I've never bought anything from Spain before! :banghead:

Oh well, it was worth it...


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

My payment did not go through, perhaps the same reason. I just received an email stating *En tránsito* so perhaps it is on its way! :what:


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

*GROUP BUY List:*

1. muzzty (audizine)
*+* 2. BeeFam (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H7 6000ºk
3. chunkyckn (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H1 6000ºk
*+* 4. toastedzen (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H7 6000ºk
5. Rom (audi-sport)
6. Sidhu88 (audi-sport)
*+* 7. zaf786 (audi-sport)
8. bello sline (audisport-iberica) - A38P HID kit
9. javitoA3 (audisport-iberica) - A3 HID Headlights
*+* 10. dani_8 (audizine) - OEM HID kit / H7 4300ºk
11. FinderRO (vortex) - 
12. inandoutmetalar (audizine) - A38P Facelift HID kit
13. JRutter (vortex) - A38P HID kit / D2S 6000ºk
14. audimxboy (vortex) - OEM HID / H7 6000k (A3 2009)
*+* 15. Jon TDI (vortex) - A38P HID kit / D2S 4300k
16. Bruno407 (vortex) - A38P HID kit / xx 4300k
*+* 17. fatalex (vortex) - A38P HID kit / H9 
18.
19.
20.


*+ = ORDERED *


The first HID's have been shipped already! 


Anyone else made his order?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I ordered mine a couple of days ago. :thumbup:


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

JRutter said:


> I ordered mine a couple of days ago. :thumbup:


 Updated! 

*GROUP BUY List:* 

1. muzzty (audizine) 
*+* 2. BeeFam (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H7 6000ºk 
· 3. chunkyckn (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H1 6000ºk 
*+* 4. toastedzen (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H7 6000ºk 
5. Rom (audi-sport) 
6. Sidhu88 (audi-sport) 
*+* 7. zaf786 (audi-sport) 
· 8. bello sline (audisport-iberica) - A38P HID kit 
· 9. javitoA3 (audisport-iberica) - A3 HID Headlights 
*+* 10. dani_8 (audizine) - OEM HID kit / H7 4300ºk 
11. FinderRO (vortex) - 
· 12. inandoutmetalar (audizine) - A38P Facelift HID kit 
*+* 13. JRutter (vortex) - A38P HID kit / D2S 6000ºk 
14. audimxboy (vortex) - OEM HID / H7 6000k (A3 2009) 
*+* 15. Jon TDI (vortex) - A38P HID kit / D2S 4300k 
16. Bruno407 (vortex) - A38P HID kit / xx 4300k 
*+* 17. fatalex (vortex) - A38P HID kit / H9 
18. 
19. 
20. 


*+ = ORDERED *


----------



## HectorVolvo (Apr 21, 2013)

*Will your hid kits work ???? on my ....*

hello im new i have a 2005 volvo s40 2.4i and they referred me to u guys my wiper motor went out on me when i installed some e bay hid kits the car uses h11 halogen bulbs please let me know if one of your kits will work on my car thanks :beer:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

HectorVolvo said:


> hello im new i have a 2005 volvo s40 2.4i and they referred me to u guys my wiper motor went out on me when i installed some e bay hid kits the car uses h11 halogen bulbs please let me know if one of your kits will work on my car thanks :beer:


 Pete, is that you?


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

HectorVolvo said:


> hello im new i have a 2005 volvo s40 2.4i and they referred me to u guys my wiper motor went out on me when i installed some e bay hid kits the car uses h11 halogen bulbs please let me know if one of your kits will work on my car thanks :beer:


 
Hi Hector! 

We know the problem... 
The Volvo s40 is not the only one with this issue. 
The Audi A3, Peugeot 407, some Golf V & Seat Leon 2 also have this problem. 

Usually our clients own Audi A3, but we sold the A38P HID kit also for Peugeot 407. 
They confirmed our HID also solves the wiper motor problem on their vehicles. 

The problem is just the same on all this vehicles, so the solution is also the same (using the right HID). 

So you would have to install the *A38P HID kit* or the *OEM HID kit* with H11 bulbs. 
Both of them will work & are safe for your wiper motors. 

We can also *repair your wiper motor for 45€* (if you are in Europe) 
Just need to send us the broken wiper motor & we will send it back fixed in few days. 


*- AUDI A38P HID* 
www.welldonehid.com/en/HID-A38P 

**Coupon Code** (129€) 
*GROUPBUY-A38P* 


*- OEM HID kit* 
www.welldonehid.com/en/HID-OEM 

**Coupon Code** (170€) 
*GROUPBUY-OEM* 



*- Wiper Motor REPAIR* (45€) 
www.welldonehid.com/en/Audi-A3-Wiper-Motor-Repair 

**Coupon Code** 
*GROUPBUY-WIPER-MOTOR*


----------



## Bruno407 (Apr 11, 2013)

*problem to pass the order*

I tried to pass the order, but the website don't allow buying A38P kit in 4300ºK.


----------



## ChunkyCkn (Mar 16, 2004)

paid


----------



## didak (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello Good!! 
Look mount xenon kit in a workshop and one that does not put me to my car Serbian broke my wiper motor failure and I get the lights. 
I want to sign the joint purchase 
I am interested in mounting a xenon kit for audi a3 2008 with bi-xenon and LED


----------



## didak (Apr 22, 2013)

Hola Buenas !! 
Mira monte un kit de xenon en un taller y me pusieron uno que no servia para mi coche me rompio el motor del limpia y me sale fallo en las luces. 
Quiero apuntarme en la compra conjunta 
Estoy interesado en montar un kit de xenon para un audi a3 del 2008 con bi-xenon y led. Tambien estaria interesado en arreglar el motor del limpia en vez de substituirlo por otro nuevo.


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

Waiting in anticipation  combining the HID install with an aftermarket LED upgrade; should be a smashing good time.


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

Updated! 

*GROUP BUY List:* 

1. muzzty (audizine) 
*+* 2. BeeFam (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H7 6000ºk 
*+* 3. chunkyckn (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H1 6000ºk 
*+* 4. toastedzen (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H7 6000ºk 
5. Rom (audi-sport) 
6. Sidhu88 (audi-sport) 
*+* 7. zaf786 (audi-sport) 
· 8. bello sline (audisport-iberica) - A38P HID kit 
· 9. javitoA3 (audisport-iberica) - A3 HID Headlights 
*+* 10. dani_8 (audizine) - OEM HID kit / H7 4300ºk 
11. FinderRO (vortex) - 
· 12. inandoutmetalar (audizine) - A38P Facelift HID kit 
*+* 13. JRutter (vortex) - A38P HID kit / D2S 6000ºk 
14. audimxboy (vortex) - OEM HID / H7 6000k (A3 2009) 
*+* 15. Jon TDI (vortex) - A38P HID kit / D2S 6000k 
16. Bruno407 (vortex) - A38P HID kit / xx 4300k 
*+* 17. fatalex (vortex) - A38P HID kit / H9 
18. HectorVolvo (vortex) - ? 
19. didak (vortex) - A38P HID kit / xx 
20. 
21. 
22. 
23. 
24. 
25. 

*+ = PAID *


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

didak said:


> Hola Buenas !!
> Mira monte un kit de xenon en un taller y me pusieron uno que no servia para mi coche me rompio el motor del limpia y me sale fallo en las luces.
> Quiero apuntarme en la compra conjunta
> Estoy interesado en montar un kit de xenon para un audi a3 del 2008 con bi-xenon y led. Tambien estaria interesado en arreglar el motor del limpia en vez de substituirlo por otro nuevo.


 Didak is a client from Spain. 

Some garage installed the Bixenon LED headlights + aftermarket HID on his Audi A3. 

The installation they made had some problems: 
1. His wiper motor failed. 
2. He gets bulb errors on the dashboard 
3. Bixenon shutter seems not to work properly. 


Some pics: 




































Didac came to our facilities in Barcelona (Spain) a while ago & we fixed his wiper motor. 

He has been working out of town, so we were waiting for him to comeback to Barcelona to solve all the problems with the Bixenon LED headlights. 

We will install our A38P HID kit in his OEM headlights within 1 or 2 weeks. 

I´ll keep you posted about this installation.


----------



## Bruno407 (Apr 11, 2013)

*A38P in 4300K?*

Hi Daniel (Welldone). 
Is the A38P kit available in 4300ºK, as looking for when I join the group buy? Because when I try to purchase on the website it doesn't offer this configuration H1+4300K, only in 6000K.


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

Bruno407 said:


> Hi Daniel (Welldone).
> Is the A38P kit available in 4300ºK, as looking for when I join the group buy? Because when I try to purchase on the website it doesn't offer this configuration H1+4300K, only in 6000K.


 We do not have 6000ºk so far.


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

Updated! 

*GROUP BUY List:* 

1. muzzty (audizine) 
*+* 2. BeeFam (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H7 6000ºk 
*+* 3. chunkyckn (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H1 6000ºk 
*+* 4. toastedzen (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H7 6000ºk 
5. Rom (audi-sport) 
6. Sidhu88 (audi-sport) 
*+* 7. zaf786 (audi-sport) 
· 8. bello sline (audisport-iberica) - A38P HID kit 
· 9. javitoA3 (audisport-iberica) - A3 HID Headlights 
*+* 10. dani_8 (audizine) - OEM HID kit / H7 4300ºk 
11. FinderRO (vortex) - 
· 12. inandoutmetalar (audizine) - A38P Facelift HID kit 
*+* 13. JRutter (vortex) - A38P HID kit / D2S 6000ºk 
14. audimxboy (vortex) - OEM HID / H7 6000k (A3 2009) 
*+* 15. Jon TDI (vortex) - A38P HID kit / D2S 6000k 
*+* 16. fatalex (vortex) - A38P HID kit / H9 
17. HectorVolvo (vortex) - ? 
18. didak (vortex) - A38P HID kit / xx 
19. 
20. 
21. 
22. 
23. 
24. 
25. 

*+ = PAID *


----------



## Jon TDI (Apr 4, 2013)

welldonehid said:


> Updated!
> 
> *GROUP BUY List:*
> 
> ...


 Updated with my amended order.


----------



## fatalex (Jun 2, 2009)

Do anyone know how long will it take for it to be delivered to the US? It's already 10 days since it shipped out but no any status updates.


----------



## audimxboy (Apr 4, 2013)

*PAID!!!*

Daniel, 

My transaction has been commited. I appreciate your help. 

Omar.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

fatalex said:


> Do anyone know how long will it take for it to be delivered to the US? It's already 10 days since it shipped out but no any status updates.


 Just under 2 weeks for me.

Possible dumb question: Are the round things the ballast? And where do the little shrink wrapped things get inserted into the chain? Or did I get a kit intended for use with an OEM ballast, which I do not have?

Explain it like I'm 5, please.


----------



## fatalex (Jun 2, 2009)

I just received mine today. 
Want to know if this kit install the same way as the other HID or not, Thanks


----------



## BeeFam (Jan 26, 2013)

JRutter said:


> Just under 2 weeks for me.
> 
> Possible dumb question: Are the round things the ballast? And where do the little shrink wrapped things get inserted into the chain? Or did I get a kit intended for use with an OEM ballast, which I do not have?
> 
> Explain it like I'm 5, please.


 Also got my kit today. Also confused so I'm glad that you asked.


----------



## Jon TDI (Apr 4, 2013)

JRutter said:


> Just under 2 weeks for me.
> 
> Possible dumb question: Are the round things the ballast? And where do the little shrink wrapped things get inserted into the chain? Or did I get a kit intended for use with an OEM ballast, which I do not have?
> 
> Explain it like I'm 5, please.


 The plastic round items look like replacement rear headlight covers. Ballasts will be a box with input & output cables. 
The shrink wrapped blocks plug into the bulb connectors in the headlamp.


----------



## Jon TDI (Apr 4, 2013)

Just gone my OEM kit today. 
Looking forward to fitting it! 

Just need my new bi-xenon projectors to arrive now!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Jon TDI said:


> The plastic round items look like replacement rear headlight covers. Ballasts will be a box with input & output cables.
> The shrink wrapped blocks plug into the bulb connectors in the headlamp.


 The round things do get installed in a hole that you drill in the headlight cover or housing. They have some electronics potted in epoxy inside. So I'm wondering if this is some sort of new ballast, or just part of the A3 wiper motor protection...


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

I've been running mine plugged in as recommended and I literally have the round disc with wiring inside my headlight housing. Zero issues on my kit, have it had like that for almost a year.


----------



## audimxboy (Apr 4, 2013)

*Updated!*



welldonehid said:


> Updated!
> 
> *GROUP BUY List:*
> 
> ...


 Updated! xD


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

JRutter said:


> The round things do get installed in a hole that you drill in the headlight cover or housing. They have some electronics potted in epoxy inside. So I'm wondering if this is some sort of new ballast, or just part of the A3 wiper motor protection...


 It's very easy to install this HID, it won't take more than 10-15 min, way less than a regular Kit. 

To install the HID you just need to: 
1. plug the new ballast to the bulbs. 
2. Plug the warning canceller (little shrink wraped things) to the ballast. 
3. Replace your halogen bulb, fit the ballast inside the headlight & close the cover. 

If you have the OEM headlights (halogen or Xenon) there is no need to make a hole in the back of the headlights, just put everything inside.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

welldonehid said:


> It's very easy to install this HID, it won't take more than 10-15 min, way less than a regular Kit.
> 
> To install the HID you just need to:
> 1. plug the new ballast to the bulbs.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

Updated! 

*GROUP BUY List:* 

1. muzzty (audizine) 
*+* 2. BeeFam (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H7 6000ºk 
*+* 3. chunkyckn (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H1 6000ºk 
*+* 4. toastedzen (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H7 6000ºk 
5. Rom (audi-sport) 
6. Sidhu88 (audi-sport) 
*+* 7. zaf786 (audi-sport) 
· 8. bello sline (audisport-iberica) - A38P HID kit 
· 9. javitoA3 (audisport-iberica) - A3 HID Headlights 
*+* 10. dani_8 (audizine) - OEM HID kit / H7 4300ºk 
11. FinderRO (vortex) - 
· 12. inandoutmetalar (audizine) - A38P Facelift HID kit 
*+* 13. JRutter (vortex) - A38P HID kit / D2S 6000ºk 
*+*14. audimxboy (vortex) - OEM HID / H7 6000k (A3 2009) 
*+* 15. Jon TDI (vortex) - A38P HID kit / D2S 6000k 
*+* 16. fatalex (vortex) - A38P HID kit / H9 
17. HectorVolvo (vortex) - ? 
*+*18. didak (vortex) - A38P HID kit / xx 
19. 
20. 
21. 
22. 
23. 
24. 
25. 

*+ = PAID *


----------



## FinderRO (Sep 17, 2012)

Daniel, 
I would like to finally place my order. 
I will go with the OEM kit since I definitely want to go with the OEM bixenons, like we talked earlier in this thread. 
So this type of headlights: 








As far as I know those headlights need the D1S bulbs in the projector housings. Please let me know if I'm wrong here before ordering. 
But when I try to order the OEM kit on your website, I do not see an option to choose the bulb type for the OEM kit, or the light temperature of bulbs. 
How do I order the OEM kit with D1S bulbs @ 6000K ?


----------



## FinderRO (Sep 17, 2012)

bump?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Installed these over the weekend. I drilled a 1" hole underneath the SONAR housings and screwed the ballasts in. I really wish that Audi had tweaked the bumper/headlight design just enough to let you remove the headlights more easily. The lights work great.


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

FinderRO said:


> Daniel,
> I would like to finally place my order.
> I will go with the OEM kit since I definitely want to go with the OEM bixenons, like we talked earlier in this thread.
> So this type of headlights:
> ...


I just added the D1S bulb option for the OEM HID.

By the way... Are you sure the bulbs you need are D1S?
I can see the letters H7 / D2S on the pic you just posted...

You can order the A38P or the OEM HID kit for Audi A3 (with D1S or D2S bulbs)

*- AUDI A38P HID*
www.welldonehid.com/en/HID-A38P

**Coupon Code** (129€)
*GROUPBUY-A38P*


*- OEM HID kit* 
www.welldonehid.com/en/HID-OEM

**Coupon Code** (170€)
*GROUPBUY-OEM*

So far we are using: 
- D2S for the OEM Xenon Headlight
- D1S for the OEM LED Bixenon headlights (our D1S bulb fits in the D3S headlight)

For the OEM Bixenon headlights we didn't install them so far, so I can't tell.


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

Updated!

*GROUP BUY List:*

1. muzzty (audizine)
*+* 2. BeeFam (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H7 6000ºk
*+* 3. chunkyckn (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H1 6000ºk
*+* 4. toastedzen (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H7 6000ºk
5. Rom (audi-sport)
6. Sidhu88 (audi-sport)
*+* 7. zaf786 (audi-sport)
· 8. bello sline (audisport-iberica) - A38P HID kit
· 9. javitoA3 (audisport-iberica) - A3 HID Headlights
*+* 10. dani_8 (audizine) - OEM HID kit / H7 4300ºk
11. FinderRO (vortex) - 
· 12. inandoutmetalar (audizine) - A38P Facelift HID kit
*+* 13. JRutter (vortex) - A38P HID kit / D2S 6000ºk
*+*14. audimxboy (vortex) - OEM HID / H7 6000k (A3 2009)
*+* 15. Jon TDI (vortex) - A38P HID kit / D2S 6000k
*+* 16. fatalex (vortex) - A38P HID kit / H9 
17. HectorVolvo (vortex) - ?
*+*18. didak (vortex) - A38P HID kit / xx 
19. captaincommando (vortex) - A38P Facelift HID kit / xx ? 
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.

*+ = PAID *


----------



## captaincommando (Sep 25, 2009)

*A little help*

Hey everyone,

Just picked up my first A3, but I'm a little uncertain as to what I need. This is what I have. It's an 09 and I believe it's 'facelifted':



Now for the questions:

I've noticed that the lights aren't as great as in my old B6 S4. 

Can I upgrade these to something similar to those? 
Would I have to change out the whole housing?

Is there an option to upgrade just the bulbs and DRL bulbs to something brighter? Maybe some LED bulbs for the DRLs and some better halogens for the headlights?

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

captaincommando said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just picked up my first A3, but I'm a little uncertain as to what I need. This is what I have. It's an 09 and I believe it's 'facelifted':
> 
> ...



Hi Captaincommando,

You have 2 options:

*- A38P HID kit* --> 129€ or 149€










Price depends if you need the metal bulb adaptor or not.
A3 facelift in Europe use H7 bulbs with a metal adaptor but I´m not sure about the US version.
It's very easy to check, it won't take more then 5 minutes. Just open the headlight cover & confirm. 
You can send me a picture of the back of the headlight if you have any doubt.



*- Full OEM Bixenon LED headlights (with Welldone Bulbs & ballast)* --> 715€
www.welldonehid.com/en/Hella-Bixenon-LED-Headlight


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

welldonehid said:


> Hi Captaincommando,
> 
> You have 2 options:
> 
> ...


Option #2 all day long. You get LED DRLs and, most importantly, actual projector lenses designed for HID lamps rather than throwing them in reflector housings and blinding everyone on the road. :thumbup:


----------



## yonseispeed (Oct 3, 2011)

I am in if this fits 2012 Non HID model A3


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

how much for a 3000k fog kit in USD?


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

yonseispeed said:


> I am in if this fits 2012 Non HID model A3


Of course it fits, just confirm bulb type & if your headlight uses metal adaptors for the bulb.

The European version has H7 bulbs with metal adaptor. But some times the US version is different.


Updated!

*GROUP BUY List:*

1. muzzty (audizine)
*+* 2. BeeFam (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H7 6000ºk
*+* 3. chunkyckn (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H1 6000ºk
*+* 4. toastedzen (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H7 6000ºk
5. Rom (audi-sport)
6. Sidhu88 (audi-sport)
*+* 7. zaf786 (audi-sport)
· 8. bello sline (audisport-iberica) - A38P HID kit
· 9. javitoA3 (audisport-iberica) - A3 HID Headlights
*+* 10. dani_8 (audizine) - OEM HID kit / H7 4300ºk
11. FinderRO (vortex) - 
· 12. inandoutmetalar (audizine) - A38P Facelift HID kit
*+* 13. JRutter (vortex) - A38P HID kit / D2S 6000ºk
*+*14. audimxboy (vortex) - OEM HID / H7 6000k (A3 2009)
*+* 15. Jon TDI (vortex) - A38P HID kit / D2S 6000k
*+* 16. fatalex (vortex) - A38P HID kit / H9 
17. HectorVolvo (vortex) - ?
*+*18. didak (vortex) - A38P HID kit / xx 
19. captaincommando (vortex) - A38P Facelift HID kit / xx ? 
20. yonseispeed (vortex) - A38P Facelift HID kit / xx ? 
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.

*+ = PAID *


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

Presns3 said:


> how much for a 3000k fog kit in USD?


We do not have 3000k for the Audi A38P HID so far.

What type of bulb are you looking for?


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

*We are closing the GROUP BUY on May 20th.*

The Coupon Codes won't work anymore.

If you are in the list & didn't order or you are thinking to joing the GB you should do it this weekend.

May 20th is the last day!


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

Last day to make your orders MAY 20th.


*GROUP BUY List:*

· 1. muzzty (audizine)
*+* 2. BeeFam (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H7 6000ºk
*+* 3. chunkyckn (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H1 6000ºk
*+* 4. toastedzen (audizine) - A38P HID kit / H7 6000ºk
· 5. Rom (audi-sport)
· 6. Sidhu88 (vortex)
*+* 7. zaf786 (audi-sport)
· 8. bello sline (audisport-iberica) - A38P HID kit
· 9. javitoA3 (audisport-iberica) - A3 HID Headlights
*+* 10. dani_8 (audizine) - OEM HID kit / H7 4300ºk
· 11. FinderRO (vortex) - 
· 12. inandoutmetalar (audizine) - A38P Facelift HID kit
*+* 13. JRutter (vortex) - A38P HID kit / D2S 6000ºk
*+*14. audimxboy (vortex) - OEM HID / H7 6000k (A3 2009)
*+* 15. Jon TDI (vortex) - A38P HID kit / D2S 6000k
*+* 16. fatalex (vortex) - A38P HID kit / H9 
· 17. HectorVolvo (vortex) - ?
*+*18. didak (vortex) - A38P HID kit / xx 
· 19. captaincommando (vortex) - A38P Facelift HID kit / xx ? 
· 20. yonseispeed (vortex) - A38P Facelift HID kit / xx ? 
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.

*+ = PAID *


----------



## Bello sline (Apr 23, 2013)

*Bello sline*

Hola Dani, los focos xenon plug and play vienen con el kit a3 8p. Si los pides con el kit OEM que tipo de bombilla vendría? Y que marca seria la bombilla? Yo ya me e decidido finalmente ya que me gustan bastante todos! Quiero los focos xenón con balastros OEM. Pero mi duda era con que tipo de bombilla viene con ese kit porque me gustaría que vendría con h7 pa la facilidad de solo cambiar la bombilla pa itv. Si viene con 2ds hay algún adaptador no? Apúntame cual seria el código que tendría que poner para hacer la compra ya que esto es bastante lío para mi! Muchas gracias por todo. espero tu respuesta


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

English only please.


----------



## ChunkyCkn (Mar 16, 2004)

What is your exchange policy?


----------



## fatalex (Jun 2, 2009)

Doing pretty well on my aftermarket headlights, but I only have them turned on 3 nights, not sure how long can these great bulbs can last.


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

ChunkyCkn said:


> What is your exchange policy?


Hi ChunkyCkn,

We will replace the HID kit if you ordered the wrong bulb (H1 instead of H7, like is your case).
Even if it's been 2 week or so we will replace it anyway. 
Just need to pay for the shipping cost.

Regards,
Daniel


----------



## audimxboy (Apr 4, 2013)

*OEM HID Kit installation*

Hi everyone!

I already installed the OEM kit on my A3 Sportback '09. It looks great. It wasn't an easy job as you can see. I had to do a modification on the H7 bulb base.























































But Daniel, I've just noticed that this bulb flickers a little bit, do you know why?? It was a clean installation.


----------



## FinderRO (Sep 17, 2012)

Did you just installed HIDs in halogen headlights? 
:banghead:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

FinderRO said:


> Did you just installed HIDs in halogen headlights?
> :banghead:


Ouch! I will flash you every time I see you coming...


----------



## audimxboy (Apr 4, 2013)

*OEM HID Installation*



FinderRO said:


> Did you just installed HIDs in halogen headlights?
> :banghead:


Yes, I did.


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry folks, I've been absent from projects... real estate investments. Oi. I'll be back on this project soon. Really excited to get these fitted!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

audimxboy said:


> Yes, I did.


Moderator, please note that I am not flaming another member to incite or perpetuate a conflict or argument. Nor am I making a personal attack or name calling. I am simply making an observation that is obvious.

audimxboy, you are an a$$hole.


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

welldonehid said:


> Hi ChunkyCkn,
> 
> We will replace the HID kit if you ordered the wrong bulb (H1 instead of H7, like is your case).
> Even if it's been 2 week or so we will replace it anyway.
> ...


Daniel, seems like I have made a gross error in the ordering of my bulbs. I will search for your email address and email you directly, with some photos. I will need to return the kit and exchange with you


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> Moderator, please note that I am not flaming another member to incite or perpetuate a conflict or argument. Nor am I making a personal attack or name calling. I am simply making an observation that is obvious.
> 
> audimxboy, you are an a$$hole.


I support this message.

You'd think through then entire thread and all the talk someone would realize not to install these in reflector housings...


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

toastedzen said:


> Daniel, seems like I have made a gross error in the ordering of my bulbs. I will search for your email address and email you directly, with some photos. I will need to return the kit and exchange with you


Hi Timothy,


The OEM Bixenon headlights use D1S bulbs instead of the H7 you ordered.

Do not worry, just send the HID kit to us & we will replace it.

I'm sending you an email with all the information to get the replacement asap.


----------



## maaphakina (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi! I´m new here I´ll be glad to order an H7 OEM Kit... I don´t know if its possible to do it now


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

maaphakina said:


> Hi! I´m new here I´ll be glad to order an H7 OEM Kit... I don´t know if its possible to do it now


Hi Maaphakina,

The GB closed on May 20th.

You can still order but the discount coupon codes are no longer working.


----------



## NY TDI (Mar 23, 2012)

I just tried the welldone website. There didn't seem to be a way to order H11 bulbs with their A3 8P HID kit for Facelift A3. Only the H7 kit seemed available on their site, and that kit was listed as "out if stock". Not sure that I want to put an order in for a kit that doesn't fit my car, and isn't even in stock. That's a bummer because I had my credit card out, and was ready to order two of the H11 kits...


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

NY TDI said:


> I just tried the welldone website. There didn't seem to be a way to order H11 bulbs with their A3 8P HID kit for Facelift A3. Only the H7 kit seemed available on their site, and that kit was listed as "out if stock". Not sure that I want to put an order in for a kit that doesn't fit my car, and isn't even in stock. That's a bummer because I had my credit card out, and was ready to order two of the H11 kits...


the web is now updated with the option to order also the H11 bulbs.


----------



## Jon TDI (Apr 4, 2013)

Daniel, I've sent you a couple of emails, but I don't seem to have a reply yet??


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> Moderator, please note that I am not flaming another member to incite or perpetuate a conflict or argument. Nor am I making a personal attack or name calling. I am simply making an observation that is obvious.
> 
> audimxboy, you are an a$$hole.


only 6 posts from audimxboy, I guess you scared him away.

And now he is off blinding everyone on the road.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

TOYPAJ said:


> only 6 posts from audimxboy, I guess you scared him away.
> 
> And now he is off blinding everyone on the road.


 
The HIDs were installed in the wrong housing and ended up shorting causing his car to blow up and now he's driving a Toyota so he's on a different forum.


----------



## ChunkyCkn (Mar 16, 2004)

Daniel,

My ballast blew in less than 4 months of use. What is your warranty on your product?

J


----------



## welldonehid (Mar 28, 2013)

ChunkyCkn said:


> Daniel,
> 
> My ballast blew in less than 4 months of use. What is your warranty on your product?
> 
> J


Hi ChunkyCkn,

Our A38P & OEM HID have 3 years guarantee.

Please contact us by email & we will send you a new ballast free of charge.


I'm sending you a PM with more info.


----------



## pay up (Nov 11, 2012)

Perhaps another group buy sometime soon?

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

I would be interested in that!


----------



## Jon TDI (Apr 4, 2013)

Any news on another group buy?


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

Well we had a group buy going but I think the thread was deleted. Moderators...any info on why my thread was deleted?


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing. Put myself in for the new group buy, and then the thing got deleted. Moderator, did we do something wrong?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Actual group buys are suppose to be started by paying advertisers if I'm correct.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

So they let it go and then shut it down? Seems inconsistent and fickle.


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

Agreed!


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Best course of action is to do a "Famiry Purchase" and do it in the Classifieds. Problem solved.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

DG7Projects said:


> Best course of action is to do a "Famiry Purchase" and do it in the Classifieds. Problem solved.


Or start the group buy on a forum that doesn't annoy its users with stupid rules and then just post a link to it.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

So is this famiry purchase or whatever happening, or is it all gone because the thread got deleted? It's not in the classifieds either.


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm waiting to hear from Daniel about it via PM. He said he would get back to me.


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

Worthlessbackup said:


> I'm waiting to hear from Daniel about it via PM. He said he would get back to me.


I just sent you a PM.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

I'm interested in this if a new group-buy gets setup. I see the recent one got deleted.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

jbrehm said:


> I'm interested in this if a new group-buy gets setup. I see the recent one got deleted.


^^^ Me as well


----------



## yonseispeed (Oct 3, 2011)

Is this group buy still going around for the second try?


----------



## Juanchy4 (Nov 26, 2013)

Willing to Know how this HID kit is working for all of members of the group buy???


----------



## callmecue (May 18, 2007)

Is welldonehid a scam? I ordered my kit in MARCH! All I've gotten is sparsely corresponded emails about delays in assembly and having to get parts from Hungary.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Mine worked out fine. No problems to date. Did you contact them via their web site or via the forum PM system?


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

I've contacted them via email on their website a few times about some questions I had. I'm looking to do a retrofit and was curious about options, and I got responses within 48 hours. That said, I don't believe that they are the *only* ballast manufacturer that won't cause the wiper motor to blow up. Their price point is consistent with higher quality ballasts out there. The ones that f your car up are the cheap ebay, chinese knockoff types. Higher end setups (not welldone, but same quality) are being used successfully on other VAG models that have/had the same issue. The main thing is that welldone specializes in setups for the A3.


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

A curious thing, if anyone is looking for these, I changed my mind mid way through my lighting mod and went with some OEM Bi-Xenon that I found, and scored some OEM ballasts from a totalled A3 of a good friend of mine. I've used the HID bulbs from WellDone in these OEM housings but I still have the other parts of their kit, ballasts and wiring if anyone is interested in these for a inexpensive rate. They are sound, quality pieces. Unused. Purchased at the beginning of this group buy, and located in the US.


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

callmecue said:


> Is welldonehid a scam? I ordered my kit in MARCH! All I've gotten is sparsely corresponded emails about delays in assembly and having to get parts from Hungary.


Where did you buy??
www.welldonehid.com ?

As far as I know they do not get any parts from Hungary.
What did you order HID kit or headlights? if headlights they might come from Holland.


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

I'll probably need some spare bulbs soon.


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

After some members expressed interest, I have made a classified thread here for the ballast kits I have not used,

Link to Classified for HID DS1 Conversion Kits


----------

